# did my first 9W ride....



## TricrossRich

Did my first 9W ride this morning... damn, it was awesome! we started at Strictly and headed up to Piermont and then continued on to Nyack and got something to eat at the little coffee shop there. Then headed back... what a great ride and it was so awesome to see so many cyclists out there.


----------



## Trek_5200

congrats. there are tons of great rides and places to explore, many off of 9w. if you feel adventures check you NYCC'S website. Also many rides start right from strictly.


----------



## 9W9W

did you guys do the park on the way back? car free, under tree cover, great alternative and runs parallel to 9W


----------



## Trek_5200

9W9W said:


> did you guys do the park on the way back? car free, under tree cover, great alternative and runs parallel to 9W


If you are referring to Henry Hudson Drive, it's temporarily closed due to a massive boulder the PIP haven't quite figured out how to remove.


----------



## 9W9W

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/lounge/blam-you-shal-not-pass-323703.html#post4627305

I thought they got rid of it since. Still there, huh?


----------



## mtrac

TricrossRich said:


> Did my first 9W ride this morning... damn, it was awesome!


Congrats. I live on Palisade Ave in Cliffside Park, so if I keep pedaling I'm on 9W. Have never tired of it.

Try for Rockland Lake in the near future. It's a nice place to recover, or just chill.


----------



## TricrossRich

we started at Strictly, took 9W north to Closter Dock to Piermont Road, into Piermont.... them coming home we took 9W all the way... 

I've done the Henry Hudson Drive/ Ross Docks Trail already.. so this was a good change, exploring something new.

It was so great to see so many cyclists out in one place...


----------



## NJBiker72

Maybe I am spoiled out here in central NJ but I fail to see what is great about 9W.


----------



## mtrac

Picturesque Hudson Valley scenery; a profusion of awesome, well-kept NY State parks; lots of hills if you're into them; the company of a great number of bicyclists, even if you ride alone; and, limited motor vehicle traffic as most of it is handled by the Palisades Interstate Parkway.


----------



## NJBiker72

mtrac said:


> Picturesque Hudson Valley scenery; a profusion of awesome, well-kept NY State parks; lots of hills if you're into them; the company of a great number of bicyclists, even if you ride alone; and, limited motor vehicle traffic as most of it is handled by the Palisades Interstate Parkway.


I don't know, some great scenery along the river but that is only bits and pieces. Tons of rude traffic. Fair number of cyclists which is nice. But think I see more out here in the swamp or even Washington Valley Road.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Lived in Bergen Cty in the mid 80's and rode it often up to Bear. I agree on the view, but the amount of traffic on 9W driving at 60 mph is not very limited looking to me. Compared to living and riding in the Boro's it is limited, but compared to central and western NJ it is not so great. The road conditions and shoulders don't look so exciting either. I would encourage city riders to take the train out to the Far Hills RR station, ride out to the Delaware River and back and see some amazing country/farm roads.


----------



## Trek_5200

The op just did his first ride on 9w. I'm sure he'll figure out the safe ways to ride around Rockland County such as following bike route 9, going up clausland tweed or heading up western highway toward south mountain road etc. Very few people just get on 9w and ride it all the way north, nor should they.


----------



## TricrossRich

NJBiker72 said:


> Maybe I am spoiled out here in central NJ but I fail to see what is great about 9W.


I'm in central NJ too, so I'm pretty familiar with the areas you probably frequent. What did I like about it... well, it offered some great ascents and descents and a nice wide shoulder.... granted, the area around Strictly was pretty busy with motor vehicle traffic, but once we crossed into NY, it got much better... the ride around Piermont and into Nyack was great... so scenic and SOOOO many cyclists.



mtrac said:


> Picturesque Hudson Valley scenery; a profusion of awesome, well-kept NY State parks; lots of hills if you're into them; the company of a great number of bicyclists, even if you ride alone; and, limited motor vehicle traffic as most of it is handled by the Palisades Interstate Parkway.


Exactly.



NJBiker72 said:


> I don't know, some great scenery along the river but that is only bits and pieces. Tons of rude traffic. Fair number of cyclists which is nice. But think I see more out here in the swamp or even Washington Valley Road.


I'm in South Plainfield and as far as I've seen, there's no roads around here that have as many cyclists on a Sunday morning... but I haven't been up into the Great Swamp area yet. Washington Valley road and the Watchung circle I've done though.



Trek_5200 said:


> The op just did his first ride on 9w. I'm sure he'll figure out the safe ways to ride around Rockland County such as following bike route 9, going up clausland tweed or heading up western highway toward south mountain road etc. Very few people just get on 9w and ride it all the way north, nor should they.


I definitely want to explore more of that area... and my own here in central NJ.


----------



## NJBiker72

I like the South Plainfield area. Nice to go south and avoid some hills or head to Round Valley and Sourlands for some in that range. Mostly go north and west though. 

Tons of cyclists in the Swamp. Also in Far Hills, Peapack and Gladstone areas. Try Coco Luxe. 

I have only been on 9W a few times, twice for the Fondo and a couple of training rides. Not knocking it but seemed overly congested but maybe that was just the NJ part.


----------



## AlanE

I'm spoiled also, living here in northern Hunterdon County. But I've seen so many threads here about the 9W ride that I've put it on my cycling bucket list. Is there a good place to start from on the NJ side of the GW? Is there a standard route that everyone takes?


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> I'm spoiled also, living here in northern Hunterdon County. But I've seen so many threads here about the 9W ride that I've put it on my cycling bucket list. Is there a good place to start from on the NJ side of the GW? Is there a standard route that everyone takes?


The Gran Fondo route is nice although only partially along 9W. 

Strictly Bicycles in Fort Lee seems to be the top meeting place/starting point. There is municipal parking a few blocks away.


----------



## Trek_5200

AlanE said:


> I'm spoiled also, living here in northern Hunterdon County. But I've seen so many threads here about the 9W ride that I've put it on my cycling bucket list. Is there a good place to start from on the NJ side of the GW? Is there a standard route that everyone takes?


It's easy to get jaded when it comes to bike routes especially ones that one's done many times before. But I do understand the op's first reaction to seeing it. My first experience was after being in Manhattan for two years and getting tired of circling central park. When you cross Manhattan and see Henry Hudson Drive(aka river road),9W and Piermont for the first time, it is kind of awesome to see all the cyclists and scenery off to the side(Hudson River, State Parks along the side, and some challenging hills especially if you've not done them before). Felt the first time I rode through Haverstraw Marina, Blauvelt state park, Bear Mountain, Buckberg and the eastern route leading up to Bear from Seven Lakes Drive. Manhattan certainly doesn't have anything like it, and what riding I've done in Queens and Long Island doesn't quite compare(not even close)


----------



## nismosr

I live close to you, Edison right next to South Plainfield. I've done 9W several times. but an hour ride just to get there is one of the reason I haven't done it in awhile. I try to stay at least 30mins drive from the start area. if you like hills why not go to Lebanon or perhaps sourland area, great area with little to no traffic in most of the routes, here are some of the routes I do in the weekends.

Lebanon 52
Lebanon 52 - Clinton Township, NJ

80 mile route from edison to farhills and back 
130km Strava Challenge - Edison, NJ

Freehold to Belmar Beach from yesterday ride Memorial Day
Memorial Day - to Belmar Beach ! - Freehold Township, NJ

Ride start from Princeton to Sourlands
Sourlands - Princeton Township, NJ


----------



## AlanE

NJBiker72 said:


> The Gran Fondo route is nice although only partially along 9W.
> 
> Strictly Bicycles in Fort Lee seems to be the top meeting place/starting point. There is municipal parking a few blocks away.


Is the GFNY route the route that groups from Strictly Bicycles usually take?


----------



## Trek_5200

AlanE said:


> Is the GFNY route the route that groups from Strictly Bicycles usually take?


The Gran Fondo essentially tracks a garmin heat map of the most popular bike routes in Rockland County. There are other reasonably popular paths, but by covering this path, you are essentially getting exposure to 95% of the places riders go to when trekking Rockland. There are exceptions of course.


----------



## TricrossRich

NJBiker72 said:


> Maybe I am spoiled out here in central NJ but I fail to see what is great about 9W.





mtrac said:


> Picturesque Hudson Valley scenery; a profusion of awesome, well-kept NY State parks; lots of hills if you're into them; the company of a great number of bicyclists, even if you ride alone; and, limited motor vehicle traffic as most of it is handled by the Palisades Interstate Parkway.





NJBiker72 said:


> I don't know, some great scenery along the river but that is only bits and pieces. Tons of rude traffic. Fair number of cyclists which is nice. But think I see more out here in the swamp or even Washington Valley Road.





nismosr said:


> I live close to you, Edison right next to South Plainfield. I've done 9W several times. but an hour ride just to get there is one of the reason I haven't done it in awhile. I try to stay at least 30mins drive from the start area. if you like hills why not go to Lebanon or perhaps sourland area, great area with little to no traffic in most of the routes, here are some of the routes I do in the weekends.
> 
> Lebanon 52
> Lebanon 52 - Clinton Township, NJ
> 
> 80 mile route from edison to farhills and back
> 130km Strava Challenge - Edison, NJ
> 
> Freehold to Belmar Beach from yesterday ride Memorial Day
> Memorial Day - to Belmar Beach ! - Freehold Township, NJ
> 
> Ride start from Princeton to Sourlands
> Sourlands - Princeton Township, NJ


Cool thanks... Yes, by no means am I heading up to 9W every weekend, its just cool for the occasional change of pace/ scenery. I've been doing a lot of Watchung/Warren... also been doing the weekly Tuesday night rides ay Jay's cycles. I hit Edison, Metuchen, Scotch Plains, Cranford and also head out through Piscatway to Bound Brook and Chimney rock.


----------



## mtrac

Took this last Saturday. I wasn't in the mood to climb hills, had passed the sign on 9W several times, and wondered what was there. Unfortunately, bikes aren't allowed past the parking lot and I didn't have a lock (nor walking shoes). The bridge behind the gate is cool.


----------



## Trek_5200

mtrac said:


> Took this last Saturday. I wasn't in the mood to climb hills, had passed the sign on 9W several times, and wondered what was there. Unfortunately, bikes aren't allowed past the parking lot and I didn't have a lock (nor walking shoes). The bridge behind the gate is cool.
> 
> View attachment 296108



Havint trouble reading this, but it reminds me of the old Fort off Stony Point . I rode in last year. Not too much to see, I recall.


----------



## chriscc63

I have always wanted to do the 9W ride because I heard a lot about it but after driving it recently I would never bike it! It is foolishly dangerous. The road is so narrow and congested and there is now shoulder for so much of it, I mean zero. Why does everyone think this is such a great ride? There are soo many other side roads outside of city that could be a much better route. Even that stupid rail trail I do is safer and more tranquil.


----------



## Trek_5200

chriscc63 said:


> I have always wanted to do the 9W ride because I heard a lot about it but after driving it recently I would never bike it! It is foolishly dangerous. The road is so narrow and congested and there is now shoulder for so much of it, I mean zero. Why does everyone think this is such a great ride? There are soo many other side roads outside of city that could be a much better route. Even that stupid rail trail I do is safer and more tranquil.


This is an uninformed response. This isn't about doing an entire ride up 9w, however 9w does serve as the beginning and/or end of a ride for many people and during a ride you will find yourself doing some portion of it. The 9W ride is a euphemism for exploring Rockland County.


----------



## mtrac

chriscc63 said:


> It is foolishly dangerous. The road is so narrow and congested and there is now shoulder for so much of it, I mean zero.


I feel more concerned for my safety commuting between Cliffside Park and Teaneck than I do riding between Cliffside Park and Bear Mountain. Part of it is the sheer number of bicycles out there on the weekend.


----------



## Trek_5200

mtrac said:


> I feel more concerned for my safety commuting between Cliffside Park and Teaneck than I do riding between Cliffside Park and Bear Mountain. Part of it is the sheer number of bicycles out there on the weekend.


Sometimes I think the popularity now, compared to when I first came to Manhattan and traveled over the G.W. is a mixed blessing. With the increased bike traffic comes unwanted attention from towns like Nyack trying to cope with the traffic, cyclists who think the G.W. is a race track and police who now are instructed to target cyclists for tickets. It wasn't like this back in the 90's.


----------



## chriscc63

There is safety in numbers. I am unfamiliar with bike riding law when it comes to numbers. Can you ride two abreast or is single file the law?

I also didn't realize that the 9W ride is not exclusively on 9W. However, when I drove it there were a plenty of cyclists to dodge the whole way.:mad2:


----------



## 9W9W

chriscc63 said:


> There is safety in numbers. I am unfamiliar with bike riding law when it comes to numbers. Can you ride two abreast or is single file the law?
> 
> I also didn't realize that the 9W ride is not exclusively on 9W. However, when I drove it there were a plenty of cyclists to dodge the whole way.:mad2:


There is 9W, the Palisades Interstate. There is 9W the Hudson Terrace portion right off the bridge, which does not have a shoulder and I imagine can get fairly "congested" (by western NJ standards). It is not until you pass MSNBC and other corprate buildings do you get into the part of 9W which presents smooth roads and 8 foot shoulders? Definitely enough to comfortably ride abreast without being on the road. From there, your "9W" ride takes you to wherever you want to go. Plenty of variations, some through parks, others through small towns. I do think you drove the strech of Hudson terrace right off the bridge? or maybe Sylvan avene below Palisades? Which isn't part of "the ride" at all. 

I work and live up here and can tell you that anyone driving around here knows very well to avoid you like a sacred cow. 

Look, fifty blocks down on the other side of the hudson cyclists are getting run over by delivery trucks and cabbies. It's all relative. You can clip in somewere in Manhattan and ride up north, that's a plus. I have a buddy out in western NJ who was also unimpressed... when you have 50-70 mile rides out in your backyard, I wouldn't be either.


----------



## greg12666

I ride 9w a lot and all I hear is there are so many tough climbs. The climb up to the top of bear mtn is average at best. Long but not that steep at all. If you want a real climb go ride the Hillier Than thou route !!! Now that's a climb !!!!! Even The Fleche Buffoon ride puts 9w hills to shame.


----------



## Trek_5200

chriscc63 said:


> There is safety in numbers. I am unfamiliar with bike riding law when it comes to numbers. Can you ride two abreast or is single file the law?
> 
> I also didn't realize that the 9W ride is not exclusively on 9W. However, when I drove it there were a plenty of cyclists to dodge the whole way.:mad2:


I'm not sure but in certain spots definitely not. On Piermont road police will issue summons for not riding single file, however there are signs by the tapanzee reminding cyclists to do just that. If there's a shoulder and you are separated from the cars, and two cyclists can fit side by side, I think that's ok. Where it's an issue is on roads with no shoulder and cyclists wind up preventing cars from passing which is hwy they want single file. If I got part of this wrong, please someone correct me, but I do know nycc has reminded cyclists about riding single file by Piermont. Beyond that I think it just makes sense when on a busy road and not riding in a segregated lane away from the cars.


----------



## 9W9W

I did a ride to the state border on 9W in the middle of the night. So peaceful, almost poetic. Nice bright light, the sound of the cicadas and my drivetrain...nothing else. I passed, maybe four cars the entire ride on that stretch of 9W? Will def be repeating this summer.


----------



## Trek_5200

If you are starting from the G.W. Bridge a sample route showing how 9w is used, might be to immediately proceed to Henry Hudson Drive(aka river road) travel continue on for 8 miles merge on to 9w and continue four miles to Rockland Road(incidentally during this four miles large portions have a wide right shoulder). After Rockland Road cyclists will ride off 9w and on Piermont Road in this example. On the way back, the right shoulder is less of an issue so riders tend to do 9w all the way back to 505 & the GW, but some will turn back toward River Road by Alpine.

Again , this is just an example. There are others.


----------



## Trek_5200

9W9W said:


> I did a ride to the state border on 9W in the middle of the night. So peaceful, almost poetic. Nice bright light, the sound of the cicadas and my drivetrain...nothing else. I passed, maybe four cars the entire ride on that stretch of 9W? Will def be repeating this summer.


I hope this is not serious. This can be very dangerous.


----------



## JohnDavid69

Trek_5200 said:


> Sometimes I think the popularity now, compared to when I first came to Manhattan and traveled over the G.W. is a mixed blessing. With the increased bike traffic comes unwanted attention from towns like Nyack trying to cope with the traffic, cyclists who think the G.W. is a race track and police who now are instructed to target cyclists for tickets. It wasn't like this back in the 90's.


They're ticketing cyclists on the G.W.? Or in the area in general? What are they writing them up for???


----------



## mtrac

greg12666 said:


> I ride 9w a lot and all I hear is there are so many tough climbs. The climb up to the top of bear mtn is average at best. Long but not that steep at all.


Why don't you climb Willow Grove and Gate Hill to Lake Welch and get back to us? Probably the main reason you hear about Bear Mtn is the grade is accessible to most riders and it's also as far as most people in the NYC area want to go in a day. You're likely near 40 miles by the time you hit it.



JohnDavid69 said:


> They're ticketing cyclists on the G.W.? Or in the area in general? What are they writing them up for???


I haven't been stopped, but I've seen entire clubs stopped in Fort Lee and Englewood Cliffs, I'm guessing for traffic signals.


----------



## Trek_5200

JohnDavid69 said:


> They're ticketing cyclists on the G.W.? Or in the area in general? What are they writing them up for???


Too many cyclists treat the G.W. as a race course.


----------



## 9W9W

Trek_5200 said:


> Too many cyclists treat the G.W. as a race course.


My fiance got buzzed by the team velocity SIGGI guys - she called them the blue elves - and now won't stop talking about how she's afraid of riding in tight corridors.

It's tough to put the hammer down all of 9W and then do what 2 miles? on MUP pace.


----------



## Trek_5200

9W9W said:


> My fiance got buzzed by the team velocity SIGGI guys - she called them the blue elves - and now won't stop talking about how she's afraid of riding in tight corridors.
> 
> It's tough to put the hammer down all of 9W and then do what 2 miles? on MUP pace.


I've had cyclists buzz by me on the Bridge only to crawl down the descent of the bridge. Often I wind up passing them within a short distance from the bridge. It makes no sense. First rule of cycyling is to ride safe. The G.W. is narrow, has cyclists and pedestrians going in both directions. Anyway I'm done.


----------



## mtrac

Trek_5200 said:


> The G.W. is narrow, has cyclists and pedestrians going in both directions.


Same situation on the Golden Gate Bridge. I took a bike tour of SF and the guide commented on the [Fredded out] guys "bombing through." Seems to be something about bridges.


----------



## D&MsDad

chriscc63 said:


> I have always wanted to do the 9W ride because I heard a lot about it but after driving it recently I would never bike it! It is foolishly dangerous. The road is so narrow and congested and there is now shoulder for so much of it, I mean zero. Why does everyone think this is such a great ride? There are soo many other side roads outside of city that could be a much better route. Even that stupid rail trail I do is safer and more tranquil.


Well. 

9W between where the cut-over to Hudson Terrace is, where most cyclists join 9W, and approx. Clinton Ave. in Tenafly is pretty deficient in shoulder. Fortunately there are a lot of cyclists, which makes it a bit safer. I have no problem with riding that stretch. But, I generally avoid it by taking the park road or by heading West and taking Bergen County route 501 (Engle/County Rd/Piermont Rd). Not due to safety, but because the other routes are more interesting (that stretch of 9W is very boring - office park after office park). 

Also, the bit of 9W in Rockland between the Sparkill bridge and Nyack has no shoulder, it's narrow, shady (not great visibility) and you share the roads with trucks and buses. I generally avoid that stretch, except possibly very early in the morning on a weekend, by either going down to River Rd (which is what most cyclists do), up to Tweed or over to Western Hwy.

So, I can see where you're coming from, but it's not quite as dangerous as you make it out to be. On Bergen Cty route 501 in particular there is no shoulder and many intersections and driveways, so you really have to pay attention. There's probably a greater risk of getting in a collision on that road than on 9W, although the speed differential is likely to be much lower so the likelihood of serious injury/death may be somewhat lower.



---------------


----------



## chriscc63

D&MsDad said:


> Well.
> 
> 9W between where the cut-over to Hudson Terrace is, where most cyclists join 9W, and approx. Clinton Ave. in Tenafly is pretty deficient in shoulder. Fortunately there are a lot of cyclists, which makes it a bit safer. I have no problem with riding that stretch. But, I generally avoid it by taking the park road or by heading West and taking Bergen County route 501 (Engle/County Rd/Piermont Rd). Not due to safety, but because the other routes are more interesting (that stretch of 9W is very boring - office park after office park).
> 
> Also, the bit of 9W in Rockland between the Sparkill bridge and Nyack has no shoulder, it's narrow, shady (not great visibility) and you share the roads with trucks and buses. I generally avoid that stretch, except possibly very early in the morning on a weekend, by either going down to River Rd (which is what most cyclists do), up to Tweed or over to Western Hwy.
> 
> So, I can see where you're coming from, but it's not quite as dangerous as you make it out to be. On Bergen Cty route 501 in particular there is no shoulder and many intersections and driveways, so you really have to pay attention. There's probably a greater risk of getting in a collision on that road than on 9W, although the speed differential is likely to be much lower so the likelihood of serious injury/death may be somewhat lower.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------


Thank you for enlightening me of your experience of the 9W ride.


----------



## 9W9W

I did a nice 45 miler in western NJ this weekend. From Ledgewood up Berkshire Valley road, up past 23 and then up past Clinton reservoir... Beautiful! Ribbon roads, no potholes, up past 23 they were mellow 2-5% climbs through forests, zipping around lakes... good stuff!


----------



## D&MsDad

9W9W said:


> I did a nice 45 miler in western NJ this weekend. From Ledgewood up Berkshire Valley road, up past 23 and then up past Clinton reservoir... Beautiful! Ribbon roads, no potholes, up past 23 they were mellow 2-5% climbs through forests, zipping around lakes... good stuff!


I'd like to do more rides in NW Bergen, but it's a pain getting over there from E. Rockland on a bike, and I hate having to drive to the start of a ride. I did a BTCNJ ride to Oakland once and I rode over to the start, and I remember the route being quite convoluted (I made quite a few wrong turns and went down a few false trails). That ended up being a 125-ish mi day. I may have to suck it up and drive over there if I get bored with Rockland/Orange/N. Westchester/Putnam.





----------------


----------



## eugenetsang

nismosr said:


> I live close to you, Edison right next to South Plainfield. I've done 9W several times. but an hour ride just to get there is one of the reason I haven't done it in awhile. I try to stay at least 30mins drive from the start area. if you like hills why not go to Lebanon or perhaps sourland area, great area with little to no traffic in most of the routes, here are some of the routes I do in the weekends.
> 
> 80 mile route from edison to farhills and back
> 130km Strava Challenge - Edison, NJ
> 
> 
> Hey Nismosr!
> 
> I'm down in edison on the weekends and would love to ride out to the Watchung area. But I am deathly afraid of the drivers of the Edison! Only bc most of them can't drive for $hit!
> 
> What is your opinion on that route when it comes to safety? Bc I can't tell you how many times I've been in close calls, bc drivers don't know how to drive down there!
> 
> I usually prefer to ride 9w bc its a well known bicycle route. Roads are wide and dedicated to cyclists. Drivers around the area are well aware of the bicycle culture and actually respect (well, most of the time) cyclists. I can't say the same about Edison though.
> 
> Whats your opinion?


----------



## NJBiker72

eugenetsang said:


> nismosr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live close to you, Edison right next to South Plainfield. I've done 9W several times. but an hour ride just to get there is one of the reason I haven't done it in awhile. I try to stay at least 30mins drive from the start area. if you like hills why not go to Lebanon or perhaps sourland area, great area with little to no traffic in most of the routes, here are some of the routes I do in the weekends.
> 
> 80 mile route from edison to farhills and back
> 130km Strava Challenge - Edison, NJ
> 
> 
> Hey Nismosr!
> 
> I'm down in edison on the weekends and would love to ride out to the Watchung area. But I am deathly afraid of the drivers of the Edison! Only bc most of them can't drive for $hit!
> 
> What is your opinion on that route when it comes to safety? Bc I can't tell you how many times I've been in close calls, bc drivers don't know how to drive down there!
> 
> I usually prefer to ride 9w bc its a well known bicycle route. Roads are wide and dedicated to cyclists. Drivers around the area are well aware of the bicycle culture and actually respect (well, most of the time) cyclists. I can't say the same about Edison though.
> 
> Whats your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> Edison is a big place but depending on where you are in Edison, you could head up to Clark and then Westfield. Take Lambert's Mill to Hetfield, cross over the tracks and North Ave to Westfield Rd and make a right onto Mountain. Cross 22 at the U Turn and head up Glenside to the Watchuung Reservation.
Click to expand...


----------



## cnardone

mtrac said:


> Why don't you climb Willow Grove and Gate Hill to Lake Welch and get back to us?


This makes me feel a little better. I started riding 4 weeks ago. I got my bike on Saturday and Sunday morning I tried to make it up this hill. I live about 2.5 miles from the base of this hill. I thought i was going to make it to the circle and back in an hour (14 miles total). Ha!!! It kicked my ass. I could not make it up to the top. I had to get off the bike and walk (I am in horrendous shape). It took me two weeks of going out 4/5 times a week to get strong enough to make it up the hill without getting off.


----------



## NJBiker72

cnardone said:


> This makes me feel a little better. I started riding 4 weeks ago. I got my bike on Saturday and Sunday morning I tried to make it up this hill. I live about 2.5 miles from the base of this hill. I thought i was going to make it to the circle and back in an hour (14 miles total). Ha!!! It kicked my ass. I could not make it up to the top. I had to get off the bike and walk (I am in horrendous shape). It took me two weeks of going out 4/5 times a week to get strong enough to make it up the hill without getting off.


Good for you for keeping at it. There were hills that I could not make it up when I started that are nothing now. Well unless I really hammer it up them. 

Like they say it does not get easier you just get faster.


----------



## mtrac

cnardone said:


> It took me two weeks of going out 4/5 times a week to get strong enough to make it up the hill without getting off.


I was in good shape when I first got a road bike and it took me three months to get up that hill (that was a long ride ). My first attempt this year didn't go well, either.


----------

